# Dauertest Helius AC/ Mountain-Bike 03/13 - Lagerverschleiß?



## Joe911 (16. Februar 2013)

Im Dauertest des Mountain-Bike Magazin Nr. 03/13 wird beim Dauertest-Bike Helius AC die sich ab km 1.800 lösende Hauptlagerung und der Verschleiß an allen Hinterbaulagern bemängelt.

Deckt sich diese Erfahrung mit Eurer? Sollte die sprichwörtliche Haltbarkeit der Nicolais mit Einführung der akt. Gleitlagergeneration gelitten haben? Oder sind die Redakteure materialmordend unterwegs  

Thanxs!


P.S.: Daß fast alle anderen Dauertestbikes bei ähnl. Fahrleistung Probleme mit Lagern aufweisen, lassen wir hier mal kurz beiseite - mein Rocky Element, das durch ein Helius abgelöst wurde, hatte über gut 3.000 km mit dem ersten Gleitlagersatz keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Februar 2013)

läuft hier eine verschwörung gegen N?
erst das ION14, jetzt das AC.
obs an mangelnder werbung in den medien liegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2013)

vielleicht haben sie die räder mit dem dampfstrahler exzessiv gereinigt?!


----------



## kephren23 (16. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> läuft hier eine verschwörung gegen N?
> erst das ION14, jetzt das AC.
> obs an mangelnder werbung in den medien liegt?



Das gefühl hab ich auch langsam, liegt aber wohl daran das an Nicolai keiner mit verdient!



Joe911 schrieb:


> P.S.: Daß fast alle anderen Dauertestbikes bei ähnl. Fahrleistung Probleme mit Lagern aufweisen, lassen wir hier mal kurz beiseite



Warum beiseite? man brauch den Vergleich, sonst sagt der Test einem ja gar nichts!


----------



## trailterror (16. Februar 2013)

Lager sind nun mal verschleissteile.....


----------



## luck01 (16. Februar 2013)

Bisher wurde Nicolai in den Sport-Bravo´s eher gemieden.
Ob das einen Grund hat?

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Februar 2013)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Im Dauertest des Mountain-Bike Magazin Nr. 03/13 wird beim Dauertest-Bike Helius AC die sich ab km 1.800 lösende Hauptlagerung und der Verschleiß an allen Hinterbaulagern bemängelt.
> 
> Deckt sich diese Erfahrung mit Eurer? Sollte die sprichwörtliche Haltbarkeit der Nicolais mit Einführung der akt. Gleitlagergeneration gelitten haben? Oder sind die Redakteure materialmordend unterwegs
> 
> ...



Nie Probleme, aber das Lagerspiel prüfe ich regelmäßig! 
Reinigung oft mit Dampfstrahler...


----------



## antique (16. Februar 2013)

Schon merkwürdig wie derzeit versucht wird Nicolai madig zu machen 

Meiner Ansicht nach ist Nicolai eine der Firmen die echte Handarbeit beim Rahmenbau bevorzugen, nachhaltige Qualität produzieren und auf neumodische Gimmicks verzichten. Offenbar ist diese Philosophie derzeit nicht nachgefragt 

Für mich völlig unverständlich, ich persönlich halte Nicolai für eine der führenden Firmen in Sachen Rahmenbau. Vergleichbar mit Bentley, Leica, Lange&Söhne, Piaget, Vacheron Constantin und Hermès. Beste Qualität in geringen Stückzahlen mit sehr viel Handarbeit gefertigt. 

Gibt doch nix Besseres, oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2013)




----------



## lakekeman (16. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube ihr übertreibt "etwas" ... diese 2 Artikel haben ja nun nix miteinander zu tun um da Verschwörungstheorien zu entwickeln...

Lager verschleißen halt, muss meine auch öfter nachstellen. Ist ja nun nicht unerwartet. Ansonsten wurde das Bike doch sehr gelobt?


----------



## trailterror (16. Februar 2013)

Ich sehs ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (16. Februar 2013)

Also an meinem Helius Am halten die Lager sehr gut. Wasche mein Rad aber auch eher selten, also kein Dampfstrahler & co.. Und falls sie mal Spiel haben sollten, besteht ja die Möglichkeit die Lager nachzustellen.
Ich hatte mal ein Rocky Mountain auch gleitgelagert, an welchem ich 3-4 Mal im Jahr die Lager wechseln musste!


----------



## beetle (16. Februar 2013)

Ich gehe den mal die kommende Woche lesen. Wie lange halten denn die Lager bei euch?


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Februar 2013)

Bezüglich der Lagerung kann ich nichts negatives sagen.
Mein altes Helius hatte nach 4 Jahren noch keine Probleme. 
Und das trotz zeitweiligem Anhängerbetrieb der noch mal mehr Belastung in den Hinterbau bringt.

Die Bikebravos und deren Tester nehme ich nicht so ernst.
Technisch ist da nicht unbedingt so viel Sachverstand vorhanden - aber die Bilder sind schön groß und bunt.
Da wurde auch schon gut beworbenes Zeugs in den Himmel gelobt was dann hier im Forum durchgefallen ist.

Gäbe es bei N ein Problem mit der Lagerung, dann wäre das schon im Forum rauf und runter gegangen weil hier *länger und härter getestet wird* als bei den Gazetten.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## roofrockrider (17. Februar 2013)

Hat Nicolai noch immer diese Kombi aus Nadellagern mit Axialgleitlagern welche mit einer Schraube vorgespannt werden?

Wie man als angeblicher Dipl. Ing. für Maschinenbau sowas entwickeln konnte, ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Februar 2013)

Genau... und du hast mehr Ahnung...


----------



## trailterror (17. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr mein AM bisher ein gutes jahr. Ein bisschen park, ein bisschen alpenpfade und für den grössten teil enduro touren...bisher keine lagerprobleme...ich hoff, dass das auch noch ne weitere saison so läuft...
 @wolfi
Was meinst du mit anhängerbetrieb?

Bike transport auf nem fahrradträger befestigt per anhängerkuppel am auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. Februar 2013)

schau mal in sein foto album!!


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Februar 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr übertreibt "etwas" ... diese 2 Artikel haben ja nun nix miteinander zu tun um da Verschwörungstheorien zu entwickeln...
> 
> Lager verschleißen halt, muss meine auch öfter nachstellen. Ist ja nun nicht unerwartet. Ansonsten wurde das Bike doch sehr gelobt?



+1

Die Hardcore-Fangemeinde scheint ziemlich empfindlich geworden zu sein...

Passt übrigens zum Reset-Innelager, das versagte auch im Langzeittest ...


----------



## trailterror (17. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> schau mal in sein foto album!!



 

Wie siehts denn mit  der " bikebelastung" aus, wenn das ding z.b per thule fahrradträger (befestigt an AK) mehrere 100km transportiert wird....macht das dem bike was aus, z.b bezüglich spiel des hinterbaus?


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Februar 2013)

Das ist egal. Mein AM wurde bestimmt 5000-6000km so transportiert!


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> @wolfi
> Was meinst du mit anhängerbetrieb?



Früher Bob Yak/Ibex, seit knapp 2 Jahren Tout Terrain Mule.
Da passt Picknick etc. rein. Zudem mag ich keinen Rucksack wenn ich > 2 Stunden unterwegs bin.

Da der Ibex direkt an der Hinterachse befestigt war, wurden da auch schon gut seitliche Kräfte in den Rahmen eingeleitet.
Der Mule ist durch die Sattelstütz-Befestigung unkritischer.


Box Ibex:





Mule:









lg
Wolfgang


----------



## wildbiker (17. Februar 2013)

hm.. darüber hab ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht, (Uebler P21)... Hatte bisher damit keinerlei Probleme...

Naja, was die Bikebravos schreiben, da geb ich nicht viel drauf. Hab seit 06/2012 neue Lager drin (die vom AC) und nachdem die anständig eingestellt waren, gibs so gut wie keinerlei Probleme mehr. Die Lager davor hatten 4 Jahre(+2 Jahre bin ich gefahrn) beim Stuk    gehalten. Seitdem mit neuen Lagern locker mehr als 1800 km gefahren (hauptsächl. Endurotouren, Rennen).


----------



## trailterror (17. Februar 2013)

@wolfi & marco

Ok


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Februar 2013)

mein obiger post war eigentlich ironisch gemeint, aber ohne smilies ...


----------



## roofrockrider (17. Februar 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Genau... und du hast mehr Ahnung...



Mit minimalen Aufwand maximalen Gewinn rausholen da wird Nicolai keiner schlagen.Guck dir doch mal deinen Rahmen an wie der an der Schwinge zusammen geschustert ist.


----------



## kephren23 (17. Februar 2013)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Mit minimalen Aufwand maximalen Gewinn rausholen da wird Nicolai keiner schlagen.Guck dir doch mal deinen Rahmen an wie der an der Schwinge zusammen geschustert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Februar 2013)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Mit minimalen Aufwand maximalen Gewinn rausholen da wird Nicolai keiner schlagen.Guck dir doch mal deinen Rahmen an wie der an der Schwinge zusammen geschustert ist.



Was für ein xxxxxx !!!


----------



## tuxblizzard (17. Februar 2013)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Mit minimalen Aufwand maximalen Gewinn rausholen
> da wird Nicolai keiner schlagen.Guck dir doch mal deinen Rahmen an wie der an der
> Schwinge zusammen geschustert ist.



Jetzt wird es hier echt spannend. Sachliche Fakten würden mich da doch sehr
interessieren! Berechtigte Kritik sollte ja angehört werden, Diskurs ist schließlich
wichtig. Aber ist die Kritik denn berechtigt? Was ist denn an der Schwinge so schlecht
und warum? Und was ist mit der von Dir erwähnten Lagerkonstruktion? Kannst
Du uns da etwas vorrechnen?

Gruß, Simon


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Februar 2013)

Na, wa sagen wir dazu 





Dutshlander schrieb:


> Tsja was soll ich hierzu sagen, da fällt mir nur eins ein;
> _Mancher hält sich für eine Leuchte
> und hat doch keinen blassen Schimmer!
> Groetjes D-Lander
> ...


wie so oft in diesen Forum.


----------



## Stagediver (17. Februar 2013)

Thema abonniert...


----------



## IceQ- (17. Februar 2013)

Brauch noch wer Popcorn? Gehe gerade holen


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. Februar 2013)

Danke, hab noch meine Lasagne!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte ein Helius AM und habe immer noch ein ION ST. Bei BEIDEN Rahmen hat sich nach ca. 1,5 Jahren ein Lagerspiel entwickelt, dass ich NICHT mehr nachstellen konnte - genau wie im besagten Zeitungsartikel beschrieben. Das Phänomen kenn ich ausserdem noch von einem Kumpel (ebenfalls ION ST). Ich habe das Lagerspiel regelmäßig kontrolliert, mangelnde Pflege scheidet somit auch aus. Scheint nunmal Verschleiss zu sein. Ich verstehe nicht, warum das manche hier nicht einfach akzeptieren können.

Nichtsdestotrotz baut Nicolai gute Rahmen.
Aber man sollte auch berechtigte Kritik äußern dürfen.
Kann doch nur von Vorteil sein - vielleicht überarbeitet Nicolai dann irgendwann die Lagertechnik...

Gruß Rainer


----------



## beetle (18. Februar 2013)

Bei anderen Rahmen mit Rillenlagern hast du halt mindestens in selber Zeit ein festsitzendes Lager. Ist halt ein Verschleißteil.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2013)

es geht doch auch nicht um die Kritik an sich.
Sonder darum, das man nicht sagen kann das bei Nicolai die Lager schlecht sind, wenn es bei anderen Herstellern nicht besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2013)

Beim Ion 16 hat man ja nun andere lager, oder?


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Februar 2013)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum das manche hier nicht einfach akzeptieren können.
> Nichtsdestotrotz baut Nicolai gute Rahmen.
> Aber man sollte auch berechtigte Kritik äußern dürfen.
> Gruß Rainer



Aber klar doch, konstruktiver Kritik ist sicherlich erlaubt.
Es kommt doch wie immer auf den "Ton" an.

So wie diesen haltlose Post ist meine meinung "weit unter der Grasnabe"
hier nochmal zu erinnerung 





roofrockrider schrieb:


> Mit minimalen Aufwand maximalen Gewinn  rausholen da wird Nicolai keiner schlagen.Guck dir doch mal deinen  Rahmen an wie der an der Schwinge zusammen geschustert ist.


 :kotz:
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## roofrockrider (18. Februar 2013)

Ich nenne euch jetzt mal ein gutes Beispiel:

Marin Wildcat Trail/DH von 2002 made by Ellsworth:

Eingelenker mit 2 Minirillenkugellagern Wellendurchmesser ca 9,5mm (zollgelumpe)

Die Außenringe der Lager sind in die Schwinge eingepresst und mit Ringen in einer Nut gesichert.

Im Hauptrahmen ist eine Passbohrung 9,5mm.

Rahmen und Schwinge sind mit einer Achse verbunden welche Axial mit 2 Schrauben gesichert wird.

Und ich sage euch es hält ist spielfrei und leichtgängig.

Mein Nicolai Rahmen älterer Bauart lief schwergängig wie ein altes Gartentor.Die Gleitlager haben sich regelmäßig zerbröselt. 
Kein Wunder denn diese liefen zT auf Alu und Resten der Pulverbeschichtung das ganz war dann noch unter Spannung verbaut.
Nicolai hat scheinbar an der Hauptschwingenlagerung seit 15 Jahren nix mehr verändert.Bravo sehr Innovativ.


----------



## Holland (18. Februar 2013)

Wenn man den besagten Artikel mal ganz nüchtern liest, dann geht es doch nicht um die vermeintlich schlechte Lagertechnik, sondern um die Vorspanneinheit, die sich in diesem Fall immer wieder von selbst gelöst hat. 

Weiß der Geier, wie lange die dann mit losem Lager rumgeballert sind, was definitiv zu *frühzeitigem* Verschleiss führt. Und wenn die immer nur unterwegs nachgespannt haben, nicht aber anschließend richtig in der Werkstatt, ändert sich daran auch nichts.

Die Gleitlager sind meinem laienhaften Verständnis von Mechanik nach keine dumme Lösung. Ob die Vorspanneinheit richtig konstruiert ist, keine Ahnung.

Zwei gekonterte Muttern auf einem Gewinde halten ohne Probleme (z.B. alte Steuersätze). Aber wie fest muss die Madenschraube angezogen werden, damit sich das ganze doch bei Drehung nicht von alleine öffnet?
Dazu finde ich nix in den Manuals.

Ich würde mir aber auf jeden Fall Torx-Aufnahmen in den Schrauben der Vorspanneinheit wünschen, anstelle Inbus.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (18. Februar 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Ich würde mir aber auf jeden Fall Torx-Aufnahmen in den Schrauben der Vorspanneinheit wünschen, anstelle Inbus.



was bringt das, ausser noch mehr erforderliches werkzeug?


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2013)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> was bringt das, ausser noch mehr erforderliches werkzeug?




Es ist viel haltbarer als ein Inbus-Kopf!

Und mittlerweile ist TORX ja keine Seltenheit mehr! Die meisten MINI-Tools haben einen T25.
An sich hat das ganze nur Vorteile bis auf den Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (18. Februar 2013)

Und in ein paar Jahren wirds dann so wie in der Automobilindustrie speziell für bestimmte Hersteller angefertigte Werkzeuge (und Schrauben, Muttern usw.) geben


----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2013)

Wie regelmässig muss/sollte man die lagervorspanneinheit prüfen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2013)

Ich habe alle 4 Monate zerlegt und mit Fett wieder montiert!


----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2013)

Hui....
Danke auf jeden fall schon mal


----------



## slayerrider (18. Februar 2013)

Bei mir waren die Lager auch nach ca. 13Monaten im Eimer. Aber ich glaube ich bin auch mal mit losen Lagern gefahren, weil sie sich gelöst hatten...


----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2013)

Gibts ein schnelltest ob man merkt ob die vorspanneinheit noch ok/lose ist?


----------



## beetle (18. Februar 2013)

Mit Schraubensicherung gespart? Habe heute mal mein Händler gefragt, er sagte mir er hat noch kein defektes gesehen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2013)

Die Vorspanneinheit wird gekontert! 

Test: Laufrad und Dämpfer raus / Hinterbau darf sich nur "schwer" bewegen! / Fett / Fertig


----------



## aka (18. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Mit Schraubensicherung gespart? Habe heute mal mein Händler gefragt, er sagte mir er hat noch kein defektes gesehen.



Vielleicht sollte ich deinem Haendler mal meins vorbei bringen 
Spass beiseite, so lange ist er ja noch nicht -N- Haendler.


----------



## beetle (19. Februar 2013)

Länger als das keiner 1500km gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (19. Februar 2013)

Die Lagerung muss halt regelmaessig kontrolliert und ggf. nachgestellt werden. Sorglos ist sie bei mir jedenfalls nicht, was aber ok ist. Wer was Sorgloses will soll kein Fully sondern Hardtail mit Starrgabel und HS33 fahren.


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2013)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Mein Nicolai Rahmen älterer Bauart lief schwergängig wie ein altes Gartentor.Die Gleitlager haben sich regelmäßig zerbröselt.
> Kein Wunder denn diese liefen zT auf Alu und Resten der Pulverbeschichtung das ganz war dann noch unter Spannung verbaut.
> Nicolai hat scheinbar an der Hauptschwingenlagerung seit 15 Jahren nix mehr verändert.Bravo sehr Innovativ.



Hi,

der Rahmen.... das Rad von dem du hier schreibst, war der neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## roofrockrider (19. Februar 2013)

zuerst war er neu und dann gebraucht


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2013)

hast du ihn als neu erstanden?


----------



## raschaa (19. Februar 2013)

@guru39: ich glaube des lohnt nit^^

meine IonST Lager gehen jetzt in die 4te saison, regelmäßige pflege hilft schon.... ausserdem habe ich mir irgendwann die passenden drehmomente ausgetüftelt so dass ich eine losbrechkraft mit der federwaage gemessen an der hinterachse von 2-2,5 kg habe.


----------



## Stagediver (19. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> @guru39: ... ausserdem habe ich mir irgendwann die passenden drehmomente ausgetüftelt so dass ich eine losbrechkraft mit der federwaage gemessen an der hinterachse von 2-2,5 kg habe.



Danke dafür


----------



## Holland (19. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> ausserdem habe ich mir irgendwann die passenden drehmomente ausgetüftelt



konkret?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## raschaa (19. Februar 2013)

Oha, müsste ich daheim nachschlagen und weiß nicht in wie fern die "übertragbar" wären, besonders bei versch. modellen...

so grob ausm gedächtnis für mein ionST mit nadellager:

hauptlager ~3,5Nm
Horstlink ~1,5Nm
druckstrebe/wippe ~2,5Nm
wippe/rahmen ~2Nm

alle angaben wie immer ohne gewähr


----------



## c_w (27. Februar 2013)

Mein Hauptlager ist jetzt nach ziemlich exakt 6 Jahren hin und muss ausgetauscht werden... die anderen Lager sind noch gut. Das ist wirklich etwas, womit ich gut leben kann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Februar 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Mein Hauptlager ist jetzt nach ziemlich exakt 6 Jahren hin und muss ausgetauscht werden... die anderen Lager sind noch gut. Das ist wirklich etwas, womit ich gut leben kann ;-)


Na da hast du wohl recht, damit lässt sich Leben


----------



## Holland (27. Februar 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> hauptlager ~3,5Nm
> Horstlink ~1,5Nm
> druckstrebe/wippe ~2,5Nm
> wippe/rahmen ~2Nm
> ...



Ich prüfe bei Gelegenheit 'mal, wo ich da beim AC gelandet bin.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (27. Februar 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Mein Hauptlager ist jetzt nach ziemlich exakt 6 Jahren hin und muss ausgetauscht werden... die anderen Lager sind noch gut. Das ist wirklich etwas, womit ich gut leben kann ;-)



Was sind bei Dir 6 Jahre in etwa in Kilometern?
Wie sehen Deine Wartungsintervalle aus?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## c_w (27. Februar 2013)

Km kann ich dir nicht wirklich sagen, bin kein extremer Vielfahrer, aber das Rad staubt auch nicht im Keller ein. Die Lager werden einmal pro Saison gewartet, d. h. Vorspanneinheiten neu fetten und einstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## codit (28. Februar 2013)

Von viel Verschleiss kann ich nicht berichten. Mein AC bewege ich ca. 150000hm bei 6000km
pro Jahr. Fruehjahr bis Herbst bei jedem Wetter.  Wollte kuerzlich nach 3 Jahren die Lager erneuern. Aber das Lagerspiel ist immer noch o.k. Geprueft wie von Marco oben beschrieben.

Anfangs war ich etwas ungluecklich damit, dass keine Empfehlungen fuer die Anzugsmomente der Vorspannschrauben seitens N existieren. Nach Erfahrung halte ich es mittlerweile so:
- Umlenkhebel oben/unten: ca. 2Nm
- Hauptlager u. Horstlink: ca. 2,5Nm
- Lagerwartung (Reinigung, Fettpackung, Vorspannung): 3 mal jaehrlich


----------



## trailterror (28. Februar 2013)

Gelten diese werte auch fürs AM?
Und haben AM und AC das gleiche Lagerset?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (28. Februar 2013)

1) AC und AM haben identische Lagersaetze

2) Die Werte habe ich am AC durch Versuch ermittelt. Zum AM habe ich keine Erfahrung.
Vermute aber, dass die Dinge aehnlich liegen sollten (identische Lager und aehnliche
Kinematik). Beim RC funktionieren die identischen Momente gut.


----------



## lakekeman (28. Februar 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob man die Werte überhaupt auf ein anderes Bike übertragen könnte 
Per Hand nach Gefühl festziehen geht meiner Erfahrung nach relativ gut.


----------



## codit (28. Februar 2013)

Bin halt Ingenieur


----------



## lakekeman (28. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht vergleiche ich die Werte einfach mal mit meinen von Hand angezogenen, könnte ja was ähnliches bei rauskommen


----------



## trailterror (1. März 2013)

ihr beiden


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2013)

So heute  HInterrad, dann dämpfer ausmontiert ->hinterbau nicht zusammgesackt 

Dann nacheinander schraube und kontermutter gelöst und jeweils beidseitige abdeckdeckel abgenommen (reihenfolge-UH unten, UH oben, horstlink links und rechts, hauptlager nicht)
Nicht weiter am UH rumgefummelt, nicht nach oben oder unten gedrückt usw

Überall weitere fettpackungen reingetan und alles wieder zusammengeschraubt (nach codits drehmomentangabe)

Bin ja nicht so drrmassen schraubtalentiert und mein maschinenbauwissen hält sich auch in grenzen-> peinliche frage:

ist es das was ihr unter einem jährlichen check meint??

Ach ja: es sah noch alles einwandfrei aus. Beim UH war auch noch fett vorhanden...beim Horstlink nicht wirklich...dreck war nur sehr wenig zu sehn..


----------



## c_w (2. März 2013)

Ich würde nicht empfehlen, dass nach den Drehmomenten von jemand anders zu machen... Sondern mit Gefühl nach der Arbeit Anleitung von Nicolai. 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## codit (2. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ist es das was ihr unter einem jährlichen check meint??


Ja, aber inkl. Hauptlager. Dauert nur 15min, oder?

  @_c_w_: 
Bei indentischem Modell sollte das schon einigermassen passen,
geht halt schnell. Lagerspiel kann ich erst erfuehlen, wenn der Daempfer ausgebaut ist. Das dauert dann schon laenger. Die Nicolai-Empfehlung "Vorspannen bis kein Schmierfett mehr austritt" taugt mir alleine leider nicht. Erst mit der Zusaetzregel "leicht bewegbar, aber kein Absinken durch Eigengewicht" wird das definierter, dafuer muss aber eben der Daempfer raus. O.k. einmal im Winter ist auch das kein Akt, aber ich muss eben oefter und auch am RC meiner Frau.


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2013)

Ich hatte den dämpfer draussen...hat bei mir schon länger gedauert. Muss mir die schraubordnung noch angewöhnen...schraube zwischendurch vertesselt etc....

Ich denk deine 2Nm/2,5Nm passen ganz gut....

d.h du lockerst die schraube+kontermutter ohne den dämpfer rauszunehemen und ziehst es dann (nach fetten) nach deinen drehmomenten wieder an?

Hatte kein bock die kurbel zu demontieren fürs hauptlager  hat fürs erste mal so gereicht


----------



## codit (3. März 2013)

Den Daempfer baue ich nur einmal im Winter fuer die Komplettprozedur aus. Ansonsonsten spanne ich nur nach Drehmoment vor. Kurbel muss ich nicht demontieren. Dank 1-fach (Speedhub) komme ich auch so an die Kontermadenschraube des Hauptlagers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (3. März 2013)

Was benutzt ihr denn für Drehmomentschlüssel für Werte unter 2.5Nm. Mein Hazet geht nur bis auf 2.5Nm runter.


----------



## trailterror (3. März 2013)

http://www.profirad.de/btl73-torqueset-drehmomentschluessel-p-17913.html?pid=10

Ich hab dieses. 
Ich brauch aber noch ein drehmomentschlüssel welcher ab ca 14-50Nm funzt! 

Empfehlungen?


----------



## raschaa (4. März 2013)




----------



## trailterror (4. März 2013)




----------



## Joe911 (4. März 2013)

Auch immer wieder empfehlenswert - Gedore Carolus/ Torcofix, hier z.B. 2-25Nm:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GEDORE-Carol...1784?pt=Kfz_Handwerkzeuge&hash=item3f077117a8

--> Meine klaren Preis/Leistungssieger - einmal kaufen und ne Ewigkeit nutzen.


----------



## Bingo1979 (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo an alle,

Ich grabe den Thread nochmal hervor.

Wie ist denn die Qualität, Leichtgängigkeit, Servicebarkeit und Langlebigkeit der Industrielager im neuen (seit 2015) Helius AC im Vergleich zu den früher verbauten Gleitlagern?

Lohnt der Umstieg auf ein neues Nicolai Bike mit der neuen Lagerungstype? Müsste die gleiche sein wie beim Ion.

Gruß 
Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (24. Juni 2016)

Hat keiner Erfahrungen zu meiner obigen Frage?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## raschaa (24. Juni 2016)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Ich grabe den Thread nochmal hervor.
> 
> ...



Qualität ist N typisch gut, Leichtgängigkeit ist systembedingt natürlich deulich besser. Servicebarkeit ist schwieriger weil man zum Wechsel schon richtiges Werkzeug braucht. Langlebigkeit ist wie immer von so vielen Faktoren abhängig....

Nur der Lager wegen würde ich nicht umsteigen


----------

